
North Korea Designed a Nuke. So Did This Truck Driver - rumcajz
https://www.npr.org/2017/12/26/570806064/north-korea-designed-a-nuke-so-did-this-truck-driver
======
eesmith
As the truck driver says, it's not hard to design a nuclear bomb. An
"underachieving" college student did so in the 1970s, over the course of a
semester.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Aristotle_Phillips](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Aristotle_Phillips)

That design was of questionable effectiveness. I have no doubt that the design
from this truck driver is much more likely to work.

